# Puppy's ear flops forward over her eye



## jambers (May 17, 2011)

Lola is barely 6 months old and suddenly her ear has begun flopping forward over her eye. It almost seems limp, like she can't control it. Is this strange? She also is being treated for an ear infection as of two days ago, but the ear flopping began about 3 weeks ago. Has anyone seen this before? Is it possible it's from the ear infection and she's had the infection much longer than we suspected? The vet said there's nothing physically wrong with her ear, but I'm not sure. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It seems like their ears can go in all different directions as puppies before they get enough hair to weight them down better. Usually they will flip back, though. Maybe Lola is just trying to be unique! I wouldn't worry too much if your vet says her ear is normal.


----------



## jambers (May 17, 2011)

Thanks! I'm trying to nto worry about it. You're right - Lola could just be doing her thing!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I think her floppy ear in her face sounds cute Take a picture so we can see it. Zoeys flops back. It has since she was a baby I just straiten it for her every once in awhile. I just say well it helps air out her ear.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

I wish Brody's ears flopped forward. I'm forever turning his ear right side out. He's like the inside-out ear dog. Drives me nuts! lol


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Suzi said:


> I think her floppy ear in her face sounds cute Take a picture so we can see it. Zoeys flops back. It has since she was a baby I just straiten it for her every once in awhile. I just say well it helps air out her ear.


Panda's too - we are constantly turning them right side out. It does, however, help keep her ears aired out - there is an upside, but she looks so silly with them flipped back all the time!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Lola could have been harbouring the ear infection for a while,sometimes dogs ears can go floppy when they have an infection,and they can take a while before they are back to normal,this happened to a friends Papion,who is now totally recovered.Also some Havs do have floppy ears,try not to worry too much.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

I just decided to give Gibbs his Indian name, "Flop Ear" Probie's is "Broke Tail" since the tip of his tail looks funny!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I think we need a picture of Lola to be able to really give you an opinion! LOL. but we do love pictures!I have no experience with ears...but I know Cash had a lazy tail as a puppy and it is fine now.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I was forever fixing Dexter's ear when he was a pup. Let the ear hair grow.


----------



## Aleahfritchman8 (Mar 28, 2021)

jambers said:


> Lola is barely 6 months old and suddenly her ear has begun flopping forward over her eye. It almost seems limp, like she can't control it. Is this strange? She also is being treated for an ear infection as of two days ago, but the ear flopping began about 3 weeks ago. Has anyone seen this before? Is it possible it's from the ear infection and she's had the infection much longer than we suspected? The vet said there's nothing physically wrong with her ear, but I'm not sure. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Aleahfritchman8 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------

